# Emergency Abandoned baby pigeon !!



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

hey there,
I have recently bought two wooden chairs and a table and put them on the balcony. a couple of weeks later a pigeon and her husband decided to take over one of the chairs as a nest ! so they laid eggs then the maid threw them away after cleaning the house. I talked to her to never do it again and just a couple of weeks ago they came bak laid eggs and the eggs hatched maybe last week. In all that time we left them alone, no1 used the balcony or the chairs and we just watch them thro the glass door.
Last night i was checking on the pigeon (the glass door is reflective from outside so she cant see me) the mother was not there and one of her babies was missing. 2day wen I woke up around 5 pm til now 9 pm.. no sign of mama.. so i got curious opened the door a bit and it turns out that one of her babies is lying dead in the nest and the other one is alive and its quite cold outside (13 C ?)...
QUESTION: WAT DO I DO? i read a post here and i tried approaching the baby pigeon but it flapped its wing at me twice.. i think the other baby pigeon has been dead for two days maybe.. wen do I intervene ?? and how ??

Location : Middle East, Kingdom of Bahrain, Manama City


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the baby?
How many days old do you think the baby is now?


----------



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is a picture of the baby pigeon now.. u can see in one of the pictures the other dead baby pigeon
Im not sure how old were they I was out of the country on new yrs.. anywhere between 4-5 days to 10 days I guess !?


----------



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is a picture of the two baby pigeons on Jan 8th 2009.. Just two days ago


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please remove the dead baby from the nest if you haven't already done so. If the parents are not returning to care for the surviving baby you do need to bring it in and get it warm and once warm then feed it. BUT, first things first .. You need to check the crop (the area at the base of the neck on the front of the chest) to see if you can feel any seeds and fluid in it. If there is food in the crop, then the parents are returning to feed the baby, and you just haven't seen them. If the crop is empty, then definitely bring the baby inside and place it on a heating pad set on low or under a low wattage lamp for warmth.

If you do have to "adopt" this baby, we can help you through all the steps of how to care for it and feed it. I'm guessing the baby is about 10 days old.

Please post back an update soon. Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, by the way!

Terry


----------



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

well I jst removed the dead baby pigeon... and it wasnt an easy ordeal i tell ya
anyway.. I really do not wanna feel its crop at this point ! it has a huge beak I know this is coming from a 22 yo, sounds funny but really i mean it !
besides I jst saw fresh dropping next to the baby pigeon, which could mean two things:
A) Baby pigeons poo, could mean he is hydrated and well so far
B) Mama pigeons poo, shes bak and taking care of baby

am I mistaken?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Pigeons don't bite, as far as I'm concerned (I may be wrong though, but no bird except from budgies have ever bitten me). If you're scared maybe you could get somebody to do it for you?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pawbla said:


> Pigeons don't bite, as far as I'm concerned (I may be wrong though, but no bird except from budgies have ever bitten me). If you're scared maybe you could get somebody to do it for you?


That's right. The baby WON"T bite you. There really is NOTHING to fear.
At the VERY LEAST...please put a towel or old shirt underneath the baby so it has something to snuggle into. An old feather pillow, with a towel on top of it would be the best.
Checking the crop for food, as Terry asked, will tell us if the parents are feeding it.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

ok so.. the baby pigeon bit me !! it didnt hurt rlly but this baby seems like a real fighter . so I do not want it to get all worked up n i end up hurting it in the process of feeling its crop...
anyway i took the whole chair inside.. its warmer than outside.. i heated a sock full of rice and put it around the little guy.. Im gona try feeding it in an hour.. is that good enough for it to get warm ?? and wat u mean exactly by low wattage lamp ? that means no "darkness" for the baby pigeon right ?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for helping this little one. The warmed rice bag is perfect. You cannot hurt it by feeling its crop and it cannot hurt you. The flapping etc. may startle you, but nothing more. You can wrap your hands arpound its wings and body and hold while you try to feel the crop. Just do not grab and pull oin a wing or a leg...The crop should feel like a bump or marble under the skin at its throat. If you feel no bump, then it has not been fed recently. At this point, warmth and then water is the starting emergency help. Add a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar to a cup or two of water and hold a small dish in front of the bird and dip its beak slightly into the water. You can also dribble water around its beak with a spoon. There are many threads about hand feeding and watering young birds...this one will need assistance for a few weeks before it is ready to be eating seed on its own...but it can be done with the help of the info on these threads and the people who will answer your specific questions.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

I added a pinch of salt and sugar to a cup of water at room temp and used a tea spoon to water the baby... it drank like 5 or so tea spoons ! I had another go at feelin its crop.. but no success fellas sorry.. ! maybe it will get used to me by tom morning.. but 4 now i gota go sleep the baby is inside with the rice sock around it and a towel on top of it.. i'll keep u posted.. maybe tom after skool i get bak to ya ( i study medicine bt i wanted to becom a vet.. anyways) get bak to u later..


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

By the time you read this after school tom, and if the baby survives that long, it will really need to be fed something by hand...there are threads on here about hand feeding...or is there a wild life rescue/rehab center where you live..or a bird-friendly vet?? It cannot eat seed yet...but you can soak dry dog or cat food and tuck a small squishy piece into its mouth as a last resort, or even human strained baby food...best would be a powdered food for baby birds you can get from a pet store...

thx. for your efforts.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok here I am reporting good news b4 going to hospital..

mama pigeon is back on the balcony.. i opened the door slowly she flew away.. so I put the chair back on the balcony.. and now she is back again and with her baby.. she looks abit confused i think she was looking for the dead baby... anyways.. will keep u posted after I come bak.. I am LATE as hell the consultant is gona kick my ass..

tc everybody thanx for ur help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great!


----------

